# Winmodem

## SolarWind

Есть следующая проблема. Имеется винмодем pc-tel. Gentoo Linux 1.4. Драйвера для этого модема имеются. После make install нужные модули компилятся и устанавливаются. Но при попытке insmod pc-tel.o получаю сообщение, что модуль скомпилен 2-ой версией gcc, а ядро третьей. Хотя все компилилось третьей версией. Причем по insmod -f pc-tel.o все запускается и работает. Но автоматически модуль не стартует, видимо из-за этой ошибки с версией. Где могут быть грабли?

----------

## inv

Может какой-нить ./configure не запустил ?

----------

## SolarWind

 *inv wrote:*   

> Может какой-нить ./configure не запустил ?

 

В том то и дело, что запустил. Но проблема решена, все дело было в том, что часть драйвера была уже прекомпилена производителем и как раз вторым gcc. Вопрос снимается.  :Wink: 

----------

